# EC9S BUG



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I might have to bite on this little pup tomorrow. LGS has it for $219.

Reviews say they are solid and reliable as Rugers generally are.

Has anyone here owned one?

GW


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> I might have to bite on this little pup tomorrow. LGS has it for $219.
> 
> Reviews say they are solid and reliable as Rugers generally are.
> 
> ...


I have an LC9S. Don't know what the difference is between the two. They're good little guns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

corneileous said:


> I have an LC9S. Don't know what the difference is between the two. They're good little guns.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The ec9s is the low buck version of the lc9s. Non-adjustable sights, oxide finish rather than bluing, mostly the same but cheaper to buy.
I will post a range report soon.

GW


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Lol, I figured the LC9S was already low-buck....lol. I only paid 350 for mine brand new almost 3 years ago, but that’s cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I have owned one and love it. Solid and runs well for me. Took me some time to get my grip down and now have become a fan. You can not beat the price on these Ruger's and you may end up enjoying one. My EC9s is a keeper and I have nothing but praise for Ruger.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

What is that orange thingamabob?

It looks like a dummy magazine.

Aarond

.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

aarondhgraham said:


> What is that orange thingamabob?
> 
> It looks like a dummy magazine.
> 
> ...


That's exactly it. It's for the non-pro models that have the magazine disconnect. In order to take the slide off, you have to release the striker (dry fire it) and on the models with the mag disconnect, they won't fire without a magazine inserted so they give you that dummy magazine to put in there to safely dry-fire the gun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just received my IWB Kydex from Outbags USA and a pair of factory mags in the mail.

Range day Saturday will be fun.

GW


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Corneileous,,,
That makes a lot of sense now.

Aarond

.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I received my Grip-on traction aids today from Ebay. They add a level of positive grip without adding bulk to the pistol like a slip-on wrap. For $10 they are a bargain.
I applied appliance white touch-up paint to the sights to help in low light.
I used a Q-tip to apply a bit of Motorkote to the slide rails and now it cycles like ice on ice.
Tomorrow rain or shine she gets a hundred rounds of ball ammo on the menu.

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I received my Grip-on traction aids today from Ebay. They add a level of positive grip without adding bulk to the pistol like a slip-on wrap. For $10 they are a bargain.
> I applied appliance white touch-up paint to the sights to help in low light.
> I used a Q-tip to apply a bit of Motorkote to the slide rails and now it cycles like ice on ice.
> Tomorrow rain or shine she gets a hundred rounds of ball ammo on the menu.
> GW


Let us know how you do with the grip on these little .9mm's. For me the grip is everything with this EC9s. I love the feel of the EC9s but had to put "Hogues Handall Beefertail Grip Sleeve for the LC9/EC9s" because of nerve damage. Added bulk to grip/took time to get used to it. It makes all the difference at the range. I was encouraged by others to shoot and practice as many times as possible. I painted the front site orange and now have 8 mags that work great. I was shocked at how much I liked this 9mm. Clean it, inspect it each time you use it. Hope you get to know the EC9s. For the price it is a good tool. Where did you locate the "Grip on traction aid"?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Let us know how you do with the grip on these little .9mm's. For me the grip is everything with this EC9s. I love the feel of the EC9s but had to put "Hogues Handall Beefertail Grip Sleeve for the LC9/EC9s" because of nerve damage. Added bulk to grip/took time to get used to it. It makes all the difference at the range. I was encouraged by others to shoot and practice as many times as possible. I painted the front site orange and now have 8 mags that work great. I was shocked at how much I liked this 9mm. Clean it, inspect it each time you use it. Hope you get to know the EC9s. For the price it is a good tool. Where did you locate the "Grip on traction aid"?


Here's a link on the grip wrap. 
https://www.amazon.com › product-review

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks. I over looked this last year when I was searching. It's a good price and worth a try for me. I normally love the original feel of the grips and this may get me back to that feel. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Thanks. I over looked this last year when I was searching. It's a good price and worth a try for me. I normally love the original feel of the grips and this may get me back to that feel. Thanks for the link.


If you go with the Gripon be sure to prep the gun with rubbing alcohol let dry and then install. They also suggest warming it with a hair dryer and applying presseure to "set" the adhesive.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Some dirt cheap eye candy (USA made)







[/url]

Kershaw Emmerson top right.
Gripon grip wrap on the EC9S










Outbags Calamity FF1 Kydex IWB

I have $282 into the pistol, two extra mags, and the holster.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> I might have to bite on this little pup tomorrow. LGS has it for $219.
> 
> Reviews say they are solid and reliable as Rugers generally are.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have one, and it is solid. Daughter has the LC9s, and other than the sights, I really can't tell any difference. The take down is kinda weird, but other than that, it is a great little pistol.

BTW, picked up two spare magazines with mine...can't stand a pistol with just one magazine.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Just a quick range report.
The EC9S is a gem! It is an accurate, soft shooter for such a small package. And best of all it is 100% reliable after 100 rounds of various types of ammo.

One thing to note, last night as I was preparing for my range trip with my yet unfired EC9S I noticed that the factory mags (I have three) were all a bit balky going into and out of the magwell. On the way in they would occasionally catch on the mag release with the top front left of the mag. Also occasionally each mag would not drop free when the mag release was pushed in.
To solve this I disassembled one of the magazines and found that the magazine had very square edges where the top of the mag slides past the mag release and also where the mag release pin rides on an installed mag.
I used the file on my Leatherman #200 Super Tool to slightly bevel the edges and no more problems. I repeated the process on the other two magazines and they were flawless at the range. They all went in smooth an easy and jumped out of the magwell when I pushed the release.
There will be at least two more 100 round sessions before she's EDC but I predict a trouble free test period.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Let us know how you do with the grip on these little .9mm's. For me the grip is everything with this EC9s. I love the feel of the EC9s but had to put "Hogues Handall Beefertail Grip Sleeve for the LC9/EC9s" because of nerve damage. Added bulk to grip/took time to get used to it. It makes all the difference at the range. I was encouraged by others to shoot and practice as many times as possible. I painted the front site orange and now have 8 mags that work great. I was shocked at how much I liked this 9mm. Clean it, inspect it each time you use it. Hope you get to know the EC9s. For the price it is a good tool. Where did you locate the "Grip on traction aid"?


The "Gripon" works very well for me. I will recommend it.
I did a bit of custom work on the trigger guard right where my rather large middle finger contacted it.
This allowed a significantly more comfortable grip without the sharp edge "biting" my second knuckle and helped me get a higher purchase on the grip which in turn made more room for my pinky to grip.










I am really liking this little gun so far and plan another 100 rounds at the range tomorrow.

GW


----------



## malexone (Jul 25, 2018)

corneileous said:


> I have an LC9S. Don't know what the difference is between the two. They're good little guns.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Check out: https://www.handgunhero.com/ for a decent visual as well as basic spec differences. Mike


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks malexone this is a good source. https://www.handgunhero.com/


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

UPDATE:
I have now shot a total of 400 rounds through my little ec9s. It has been 100% reliable.
When I first brought it home I field stripped and cleaned it and lubed it with a bit of MOTORKOTE hyperlube. It actually treats the metal and makes the slide move on the frame like ice on ice. I will probably need another treatment in a year or two.
I have dry fired it with my Laser Lyte practice cartridge thousands of times and hitting my 2"x2" reflective targets is a cinch.
The pistol shoots quite accurately and thankfully right where the non-adjustable sights aim with most of the ammo I've tried.
I now have (5) 7 shot magazines for it. 1 Ruger factory and 4 Ruger branded Mec-Gar. They all work perfectly so far.
I have an Outbags "Calamity FF1" IWB holster that makes the little pistol very hard to detect while being quite comfortable.
She has earned my trust as a daily carry.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

In the interest of full disclosure I am making this post. I hope all of the Taurus fans are paying attention.

My EC9S had a failure to fire, and another, and another..........

I called Ruger last Friday and they Emailed me a Fed Ex shipping label. I sent the gun out the same day.

I received an Email Wednesday that a Ruger tech was looking at it.

Today I was informed that FedEx had it and it would be at my door Monday.

I phoned Ruger and asked what the problem was and the answer was unclear. They did tell me that the entire slide had been replaced.

I will update when the gun arrives and I have had some range time with it.

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good luck with the range time and testing of the repaired EC9s. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice piece, ruger is a good name. 
Are you switching out your EDC.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Missed the last posts, forget about the EDC REMARK!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Missed the last posts, forget about the EDC REMARK!


It is the right size weight and capacity for EDC. Because of the failure it may be fodder for a Glock trade in.
If the dog won't hunt, it goes back to the pound.

GW

P.S. I should have held off on the extra four Ruger badged Met Gar mags.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> It is the right size weight and capacity for EDC. Because of the failure it may be fodder for a Glock trade in.
> If the dog won't hunt, it goes back to the pound.
> 
> GW
> ...


It's perfect for trading into a lgs, good luck.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The EC9S is back with the new slide on it, sent on the 15th and back on the 26th.
Unfortunately, we're getting 8" to 12" of snow tonight so it will have to wait for testing.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The EC9s is going to the LGS tomorrow. It's kind of like having a girlfriend who was unfaithful, you just can't trust that one so set her free before she does it again.
Luke, who owns the gun shop was talking a customer out of a Taurus, and an EC9s when I walked in and recommending a Walther. When they finished, I asked what trade value was on the little Ruger that he would not recommend was. He said $150 and I agreed that the number was fair.
In the display case I spied a G26 that appeared to be brand new for $450. I asked if the G26 had any accessories and Luke said he thought so.


















So I spent $300 to upgrade from an unfaithful girl to one that has a reputation like the Marines.

Semper Fidelis my friends!

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice Gen 4 G26 you got there! I would say you did pretty fair at that price...you'll never wear out that G26. Enjoy.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Nice Gen 4 G26 you got there! I would say you did pretty fair at that price...you'll never wear out that G26. Enjoy.


Thanks berettatoter! 
It is hanging in my IWB tha fits my G19 at this moment. Perfect fit.
I emptied all ten of my G17, G19, G26 mags through it this weekend and it does what a Glock does.
Pretty cool to have a sub-compact that can use 10, 15, 17, and 33 round factory magazines.
Who needs a Hellcat?

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> Thanks berettatoter!
> It is hanging in my IWB tha fits my G19 at this moment. Perfect fit.
> I emptied all ten of my G17, G19, G26 mags through it this weekend and it does what a Glock does.
> Pretty cool to have a sub-compact that can use 10, 15, 17, and 33 round factory magazines.
> ...


Yup. The G26 "Baby Glock"....doing it up since 1994.


----------

